# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Philadelphia Radio Personality Reaches Out For Hair Loss Help

## tbtadmin

Last night one of Philadelphia’s morning drive DJs called to speak to the guys and to discuss his recent struggles with hair loss.Listen to the segment: Post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth

More...

----------

